# Quick Help for Rena XP3 Please...



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

i recently bought a new tank and along with it came everything needed to run it... including an Rena XP3 I didn't test it before.

The problem with it is that if you put your hand in front of where the output is you can hardly feel any flow. 

I think it could be from when I placed some eco-complete into the tank, but it was turned off in the process. The only thing could be that I turned it back on too early. 

Either way, it was clean, and looked in mint shape when I got it. 

I would just like to know some possible solutions, or what to replace. 

I can be sure that it does not have a build up of anything to block outflow and it blows out the air inside the filter right away. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

What media are you using inside? The rated flow is with an empty filter, I believe. Once you add the sponges, floss, etc., that could drop your flow rate down a lot. Not sure what you have so hard to say if that's the problem.

You could test by taking all media out & then turning it on with just water flowing through empty XP3.

Anthony


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

That could be true, buuuut the GPH is so slow... it is a spray bar also, so I will check. 

I doubt it though because I have smaller filters (Fluval 304) with a spray bar that is full of media which has a creates a lot more current than this XP3 currently has, but thanks for your advice I will try that later.

May buy a new impeller because I will need some time or later probably


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

I ditched the spray bar on my xp4 and the flow doubled. I will never use a spray bar again. I am trying to alter my eheims also.


----------



## WCL (Apr 26, 2010)

Which model Eheims are you trying to alter?


----------



## iKuik (Apr 24, 2010)

Isn't the flow coming out not too big of a deal an actually better for plants? 

I think if thats its just all the media in the fliter plus a spray bar. The only thing that matters is the amount of ammonia/ w/e getting to the biological bacteria so theres isn't much to do.


----------

